# Aviation Art Wish List



## comiso90 (May 15, 2007)

On my wall hangs a signed print of "Sting of the Black Tulip" by Robert Taylor signed by Erich Hartman. I love it... great investment. 

In light of discussions on other threads, there are a few specific actual actions I'd like to see depicted:

_Major Soto of Honuras, flying a Corsair, slashing through a P-51 from El Salvador

An HE-177 and B-17 side to side, engaged in an aerial duel

8 JU-88s mauling a Short Sunderland._


----------



## syscom3 (May 15, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> On my wall hangs a signed print of "Sting of the Black Tulip" by Robert Taylor signed by Erich Hartman.



I have that one too. I've collected quite a few of Robert Taylors work.

His one print I wish I would have bought when it came out was "JG-52".


----------



## comiso90 (May 15, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> I have that one too. I've collected quite a few of Robert Taylors work.
> 
> His one print I wish I would have bought when it came out was "JG-52".



I'd like to see what kind of frame you have it in... post a pic if you don't mind.

JG-52 is a good one.. it's not too late to buy one!

Robert Taylor Gallery


----------



## pbfoot (May 15, 2007)

I have First Kill by Taylor


----------



## lesofprimus (May 15, 2007)

My father is in possesion of my 2 works by Taylor, Eagles Over the Rhine and The Battle of the Coral Sea with 10 sigs with special tribute from Uncle Swede...


----------



## Negative Creep (May 18, 2007)

Some lovely pictures there; if I had somewhere to put them, I'd certainly buy a couple. One thing though with Dawn Scramble - Spitfire Vb's in the Battle of Britain?


----------



## Glider (May 18, 2007)

The Robert Taylr picture that I am most fond of it Duel of Eagles signed by Bader and Galland. We used to have it on the wall but have had to put it into storage due to the danger of fading.
Galland signed it in pen and has faded quite badly but Bader signed it in pencil and his signiture is still very clear.

Moral, if you have a signed picture try to go for the one in pencil


----------



## Erich (May 18, 2007)

think I will stick with the profiles although Taylor has a nice touch many of his paintings have bogus signatures applied, meaning that the signie had nothing to do with the engagement on the canvas. I remember one P-47 he did of the 363rd fg, and had 56th fg pilots Hub Z and Gabby G. both sign them. both of the guys said to him WTF would I want to sign this, this does not represent our group......i quizzed them both about this and this is what both told me at a small gathering in Bend Oregon years ago. N. Trudgian has done the same and all it does is boost the price of the painting up..........

from Austrian friend Simon Schatz. this puppie flew off the Switzerland to surrender


----------

